# Motor ????



## Kroll (May 13, 2013)

Guys awhile back I purchase a Sears lathe (101.28900) at an estate sale.It had been setting for several yrs(who knows how long) but I was told that it was single phase and not 3phase which it has no capacitor and no motor plate saying what hp,rpms or voltage or a spot what there may have been a label aat one time,no holes or rivits nothing.It had a male cord cap that was 120volts,had a drum switch that was off/for/rev.Now the wires were cut short bout 5" long but they are label as follows P1,P2 T2,T3,T4,T5,T8 does this make sense and I did double check making sure my eyes were not deceving me.
Does anyone have any ideals on this motor such as hp and I imagine 1725rpms but how to wire it?I just don't know---kroll


----------



## JohnAspinall (May 13, 2013)

Kroll -
 Those are standard markings, your eyes are working fine.

 See http://www.naemotors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Single-Phase1.pdf which I recently posted on this thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...e-reversing-old-GE-motor-please-help-confused!

  - John


----------



## twstoerzinger (May 13, 2013)

The only thing I can say for sure is that P1 and P2 go to in internal thermal overload protector.
Are you sure there is not a T1?
If there were a T1, then this motor would appear to be a dual voltage, single phase motor where T1 and T2 is one of the run windings and T3 and T4 is the other. Depending on how you connect them gives you a high / low voltage connection such as 240 / 120 vac.
Since there is only T5 and T8 (and no T6 or T7) it appears to indicate that there is a single start winding which is in series with the capacitor and the starting switch.

If this were a 6 lead 3 phase motor, I believe the leads would be 1,2,3,4,5,6.

We need one of the motor experts to jump in and confirm.

EDIT - I see that John has already posted a reply while I was writing this. Still a question on the T1 however.

Terry S.


----------



## rdhem2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, there should be one more wire for a total of six plus p1/p2.  You Lads seem to be right on track.  To wire for 120v it would be T1(?), T3, T5, together and T2, T4, T8 together.  To reverse rotation, change five and eight.  Did them for many years that way and did not let out too much smoke.


----------

